# A few suggestions for starting over



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't fished for years and when I did it was mainly fly fishing. Recently I was given a
medium action spining pole and an open faced reel. I thought it might be a good time to try fishing again.
What I am looking for is suggestions for all around lures that would be the most useful in maybe hooking a fish rather than the fisherman :lol: I don't want to break the bank on this so maybe 10 or 15 max. I don't really care if warm or cold spiecies but any that might work for both would be nice. Size, color, weight anything to help me wade through all ones out there.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

A gold #2 blue fox spinner, a gold jakes lure, a floating rainbow rapala (or a lucky craft SP65 in laser rainbow if you are feeling rich), a yellow panther martin with red spots, some flies and a bubble, and a couple of jig heads with some tubes.

That would probably be a pretty good start.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You left out one of the best. A red and white dare devil.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Get some black maribou jigs in 1/16th ounce. Cheap and effective.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

White maribou lead-head jigs in white, 1/8 ounce.

#4 black with yellow spots, gold blade, Panther Martin


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

A kastmaster, silver or perch and gold. size depends on your rod and line setup.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Would you just fish the jig heads under a bobber like a fly? I guess I don't understand being able to jig from the shore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Would you just fish the jig heads under a bobber like a fly? I guess I don't understand being able to jig from the shore.


Oh, yer like "starting over" starting over.

Geeze, uh...we all have things that float on the water, spend most of our time fussing with gizmos that mean little, and spend most of our quality time surfing the outdoor chatrooms instead of fishing...sorry.

Try slip bobber fishing with a jig from the bank. It's cheap and you can fish any depth of water that you can cast to. I recommend running "slip bobber" in the UWN search engine. There has been some good slip boober discussions, with pointers, here in the past.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"boober"?


Novocaine, just had a root canal.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A great warm water spinner is the Roostertail spinner in Gold blade, lime green body, and yellow tail in size 1/8th. The only place that has them lately is Sportmans Wearhouse. This works really well on LMB's, White Bass, Crappie, Green Sunfish and Bluegill. Sometimes I use the next size down for Green Sunfish and Bluegill's. 

I have also caught a few trout with it but for trout I would highly recommend a Blue Fox gold spinner in size #2. No fisherman should leave the house without atleast two of these when visiting trout waters.

Little Jake's in Gold or Silver is a good one for trouts as well, that is if you hate spinners of course. 

I usually stick a nightcrawler on the spinner but sometimes that isn't even necessary. There are many other colored spinners out there (and I own most of them) but the first 2 mentioned are my "go to" lures.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Oh, yer like "starting over" starting over.
> 
> *Geeze, uh...we all have things that float on the water*, spend most of our time fussing with gizmos that mean little, and spend most of our quality time surfing the outdoor chatrooms instead of fishing...sorry.
> quote]
> Thanks for the pointers! I also have a thing that floats in the water. It just takes about 4-6 people to get in there


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> A great warm water spinner is the Roostertail spinner in Gold blade, lime green body, and yellow tail in size 1/8th. The only place that has them lately is Sportmans Wearhouse. This works really well on LMB's, White Bass, Crappie, Green Sunfish and Bluegill. Sometimes I use the next size down for Green Sunfish and Bluegill's.
> 
> I have also caught a few trout with it but for trout I would highly recommend a Blue Fox gold spinner in size #2. No fisherman should leave the house without atleast two of these when visiting trout waters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I'll Check them out. Maybe I can post a trip report shortly.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As mentioned, the Blue Fox Vibrax in gold, size 2 is an excellent choice. The rainbow, black, and silver patterns are also very effective if the gold isn't working well.

I'll also cast my vote on the black marabou (and olive, and brown) in 1/8 and 1/16.

Kastmasters in various colors are also great. 3/16 is my go-to, I think. Usually gold or rainbow.

Good stuff.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Now I just have get out and give them a try.


----------

